# Out of whack



## NYEric (Dec 17, 2006)

Today I didn't go to practice. Instead I went and picked up some plants from Eric M.; then got home and re-potted them. All I've had to eat today is a half pound of baklava. Hopefully, before the night is over I'll jog up the steps a cople of times and do some sit up, and also eat some real food. Isn't crazy how sometimes people just trash their good routines. :rollhappy:


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 18, 2006)

i went home recently to my folks. my momma's candies and cookies are pretty freakin' wonderful...in my opinion (actually, my orchid society's too last year), and she sent me home with some stuff.
my meals for several days after i got home was comprised of lots and lots of rocky road fudge with double marshmallows....
mmm....rocky road fudge with double marshmallows...


----------



## Heather (Dec 18, 2006)

I have nothing decent in my fridge. 
Going for Mexican take out tonight...


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 18, 2006)

neat-o
dinner at heather's tonight


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2006)

*disappointed..*



Heather said:


> I have nothing decent in my fridge.
> Going for Mexican take out tonight...


_" I'm gravely disappointed.." Humonculous from The Road Warrior._ Aren't you a chef or something? If I find out that you have kraft Mac 'n cheese in your pantry you're never going to hear the end of it. oke: At about 2:30 I finally heated up a grilled chicken breast for a sandwich. Whew.getting it back together. And remember folks all the Holiday buttery treats will exact their revenge on you for eating them.


----------



## Heather (Dec 18, 2006)

NYEric said:


> Aren't you a chef or something? If I find out that you have kraft Mac 'n cheese in your pantry you're never going to hear the end of it. oke: At about 2:30 I finally heated up a grilled chicken breast for a sandwich. Whew.getting it back together. And remember folks all the Holiday buttery treats will exact their revenge on you for eating them.



Nope. Not a chef. I like to cook, but not for one, and most of my funds these days are going towards x-mas shopping so I'm not shopping for a lot of food. 

Supposedly, we have a really good Mex. take out place in my town, so I'm going to check them out this afternoon. I'm thinking the shrimp tacos are sounding pretty good right now... Geesh, it's not like I'm going for Taco Bell or anything...


----------



## Mark (Dec 18, 2006)

I don't get it. Normally I eat five or six times a day and feel hungry by the time a feeding comes around. Yesterday I managed to get by on 300 kcal between the time I got up and 5 pm without a twinge of hunger! Why can't I do that every day? I even exercised!! Visiting Mumsy the Cookie Machine is going to kill me this weekend. Who wants the orchid portion of my estate?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2006)

Heather said:


> Nope. Not a chef. I like to cook, but not for one, and most of my funds these days are going towards x-mas shopping so I'm not shopping for a lot of food.
> 
> Supposedly, we have a really good Mex. take out place in my town, so I'm going to check them out this afternoon. I'm thinking the shrimp tacos are sounding pretty good right now... Geesh, it's not like I'm going for Taco Bell or anything...


Flagrant consumerism in lieu of spirituality...oke: Anyway, You come to NYC and between me and Marco I'm sure you'd get well fed. P.S. Thanks for the e-picture and may a peaceful and plentiful Holiday be bestowed on you and yours.


----------



## Park Bear (Dec 18, 2006)

My eating habits stay the same this time of year.....being a vegan, this is also a good time of the year for me, a lot of fruits are in season...persimmons, clementines, etc. 

Before you ask.....I don't miss the tradition fudge, pies, candies or Thanksgiving or Christmas dinners. The only thing I miss is pecan pie. I do have a recipe for a vegan pecan pie, but it is not the same.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2006)

Does vegan = no butter!?!


----------



## Park Bear (Dec 18, 2006)

NYEric said:


> Does vegan = no butter!?!



yep, no butter.....vegetarian with no dairy or simply no animal products. Going on 4 years, I lost 70 pounds and my health has improved 1,000%. In fact I haven't been sick in over 4 years and my blood pressure is now 110/70, I was getting close to needing medication for high blood pressure. The only supplement I use is a B-12 vitamin.


----------



## Mark (Dec 18, 2006)

That's impressive! :clap: 

I ponder the extremity of a diet like that and then I bump up against the question "Sure it's extreme, but aren't my health and longevity important enough to consider it?"

On the other hand I think I can get liposuction for under $5k :arrr:


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2006)

I made up for the lapse by running up 10 flights of stair twice, 50 push-ups and 30 sit-ups. Tonight to get back on track it's steps, and 'chasing the bears'. I'm over 40 Y.O. and playing against teens and 20's so every bit helps.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey, you're over 40? You look great...we all thought you were in your early 30's....keep up whatever you're doing! I stay young by acting immature...........Take care, Eric


----------



## Marco (Dec 19, 2006)

NYEric said:


> Flagrant consumerism in lieu of spirituality...oke: Anyway, You come to NYC and between me and Marco I'm sure you'd get well fed. P.S. Thanks for the e-picture and may a peaceful and plentiful Holiday be bestowed on you and yours.



No taco bell though. I think they closed all the taco bells on long island and around the city. Noodle Town! I only know the cheap eats places.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2006)

It seems that people have forgotten that the reason you avoid water and fresh greens in Mexico [Moctezuma's Revenge] is the bacteria and now we've gone and started importing the stuff from there. E. coli outbreak, go figure...


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2006)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Hey, you're over 40? You look great...we all thought you were in your early 30's....keep up whatever you're doing! I stay young by acting immature...........Take care, Eric


Actually, I'm closer to 50.


----------



## Heather (Dec 20, 2006)

NYEric said:


> It seems that people have forgotten that the reason you avoid water and fresh greens in Mexico [Moctezuma's Revenge] is the bacteria and now we've gone and started importing the stuff from there. E. coli outbreak, go figure...



Actually, both the lettuce and spinach outbreaks were from produce being grown in California. Now it looks also as though Ready Pac, the source for the spinach outbreak may also have been the source for the Taco Bell scallion issues. Not a thing to do with Mexico. 

http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-ex-tacobell7dec08,0,6528333.story?coll=la-home-headlines


----------



## gonewild (Dec 20, 2006)

Heather said:


> Actually, both the lettuce and spinach outbreaks were from produce being grown in California. Now it looks also as though Ready Pac, the source for the spinach outbreak may also have been the source for the Taco Bell scallion issues. Not a thing to do with Mexico.
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-ex-tacobell7dec08,0,6528333.story?coll=la-home-headlines



ugh...
California = Mexico
At least where vegetables grow.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 20, 2006)

gonewild said:


> ugh...
> California = Mexico
> At least where vegetables grow.


Also, I don't know abuot where all of you people live but in NYC almost any restaurant, Chinese, Italian, Pizza, etc = Mexico.


----------



## Mark (Dec 20, 2006)

Same here.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 21, 2006)

Mark said:


> ....Who wants the orchid portion of my estate?



is it too late to stake my claim?


----------



## Mark (Dec 21, 2006)

likespaphs said:


> is it too late to stake my claim?



Hmmm....would I be opening myself up to the danger of a hit if I allowed dibsies? I didn't think about that. People can get pretty intense when there's orchies on the line.


----------

